

(Almost sure) Brainwallet stole 22BTC from me - grflynn
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1146935.0

======
gionn
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10026532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10026532)
related? :D

